# Stabilized buckeye burl



## Neil (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is some of the buckeye burl I have just finished stabilizing with cactus juice. I have used some of the alumilite dyes to get some different colors.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 16, 2013)

What are you waiting on Neil! Let's see the inside!


----------

